# Wedge Belt



## bitzer (Dec 16, 2015)

Of course now that Sliverpicker is offline for the next two weeks, heres my wedgebelt. Axe handle is 22". Cordless drill holster cinched up with small bolts. Suspenders bolted on. The big silver ring is where I hang my fuel/oil/water bottles. Tapes are double clipped on. Bar wrench is clipped on and I always run it through the spare chain so I don't lose it. The pouch is just a carpenter pouch cinched up. The chain has its own pocket above the wedges. The wedges are a new 12, a cut off 12, and a 10. That black 10"er is a demo the saw shop asked me to try out. I also have tally clickers on the welt clips that you can't see. I like to tally logs/trees. This rig is about two years old. I think this is the second set of suspenders.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 16, 2015)

Think I may have copied yers a few years ago,

A.L.I.C.E. spenders and pistol belt with the leather wedge pouch probably from bailey's, and an old style m16 mag pouch for a first aid kit. As of now I'm just stuffing the axe through the back between belt and me arse, like the idear of the drill holster though. Used to use a hammer loop but it kind of sucked, wan't big enough and let the axe flop around and trip a guy up. Used to have a tally thing on the shoulder strap but, I kept hitting the button when beating wedges... messed everything up.

Gyppo jugs and water I carry separate and drop at a "fallers camp" being I only get about 6-10 trees limbed and bucked to a day I don't move very far real often.

So why the double beeners on the tapes? Only time I've ever lost one was cause the screws had backed out on the bit that holds the loop to the case. I do have some heavy duty key rings I hang the tape off, work it through the holes in the belt.

Also why 2 tapes? Yer not the first guy I've seen doing this just can't figure out why.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 16, 2015)

I use the belt and suspender system from Grizzly Peak though it gets used rarely. Mostly I use my back pocket cause I'm close to the truck. My fire pack must weigh 30lbs with water and two 36" chains and shelter and all the misc junk.

BTW us the case for a 75' tape the same as a 50 footer? I have never even seen a 75' tape in real life.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 16, 2015)

Bill i run a 75' tape......its heavy and i think its bigger than a 50. i could used the 66.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2015)

Ah, a gear thread. I'll have to get pics of my setup.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 17, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Think I may have copied yers a few years ago,
> 
> A.L.I.C.E. spenders and pistol belt with the leather wedge pouch probably from bailey's, and an old style m16 mag pouch for a first aid kit. As of now I'm just stuffing the axe through the back between belt and me arse, like the idear of the drill holster though. Used to use a hammer loop but it kind of sucked, wan't big enough and let the axe flop around and trip a guy up. Used to have a tally thing on the shoulder strap but, I kept hitting the button when beating wedges... messed everything up.
> 
> ...




I lost two tapes within days of each other. That was enough to put that second snap on there. With two tapes you have one on each hip. Much faster. You can work the tree from whatever side you're on, no gettin tangled up, and you can measure back from the top if you need to. Say i tape into the butt and i find some rot in the middle i can tape in from the top and figure out my best bucking order. On occaision i will tape two stems at once if laid out properly. It took me a while to get used go it, but going to which ever tape i need is natural now. I walk my stems when measuring and sometimes its better to have the tape spooling off one hip than the other.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 17, 2015)

The 75 is bigger and heavier. Mike i think the 66 is in the 75' body. Wouldn't be savin much.


----------



## Skeans (Dec 17, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Think I may have copied yers a few years ago,
> 
> A.L.I.C.E. spenders and pistol belt with the leather wedge pouch probably from bailey's, and an old style m16 mag pouch for a first aid kit. As of now I'm just stuffing the axe through the back between belt and me arse, like the idear of the drill holster though. Used to use a hammer loop but it kind of sucked, wan't big enough and let the axe flop around and trip a guy up. Used to have a tally thing on the shoulder strap but, I kept hitting the button when beating wedges... messed everything up.
> 
> ...


I normally carry two tapes a 75 and a 55 with me for doing poles or even two 55's for export for marking and pin in the next tape before pulling the first. Also I'll use them as a sight on super long or big sticks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 17, 2015)

Just drag along the 75' tape wound up to where it stops around 70 or so, think I need to look into a 100' spring. Its not that much heavier then a 50.

The 75 is nice cause i can just keep going on most trees, mark at x length and if I have to I can come back and remark if I run out of tree for the second log. Does make it a total bummer when it pulls loose halfway down the second log.

I originally got the 75 for possibly making poles, gluing 2 50's together seemed kinda goofy


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 17, 2015)

Skeans said:


> I normally carry two tapes a 75 and a 55 with me for doing poles or even two 55's for export for marking and pin in the next tape before pulling the first. Also I'll use them as a sight on super long or big sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


55? never seen one. i could do with that if its smaller. i got the 75 cuz pine is cut at 52' for this mill.


----------



## Skeans (Dec 17, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> 55? never seen one. i could do with that if its smaller. i got the 75 cuz pine is cut at 52' for this mill.


Sorry 50 footers. Kind of surprised you guys do 52's.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Just drag along the 75' tape wound up to where it stops around 70 or so



That's how I do it. That 5' wound around the spindle is insurance against walking off the end of the tape and pulling the anchor screw loose. I mostly use the first ten feet for DBH, and 66' for heights, and not as much anything in between.


----------



## DavdH (Dec 17, 2015)

In the winter wet and mud I use a 50' filler in a 75' case, it always winds up. Always have a wrap on the spindle, saves walking off the end. Darn things are gettin expensive. I just use 1 tape at a time, I'm easily confused. I have 1/2 a dozen spares floating around the office (pickup). I use suspenders on my belt and my belt will fit on the outside of snow or rain gear.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 17, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> ...
> 
> Also why 2 tapes? Yer not the first guy I've seen doing this just can't figure out why.



Gee, NM, I thought everyone knew "Measure twice, cut once."  Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 18, 2015)

yeah, idk why, 42 makes more sense to me. go figure........mills want the improbable.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2015)

I never cared to have a bunch of stuff strapped around my middle. The only thing on my belt was a tape.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 19, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> I never cared to have a bunch of stuff strapped around my middle. The only thing on my belt was a tape.


Well when a days worth of cutting is a handful of 10 ft dbh trees why would you need too? You been doin any fishing out there? Retired guys get to do that right?


----------



## DavdH (Dec 19, 2015)

He had a stick 4' long marked out like a yard stick. Back in the day it is what they used, new fangled is a steel tape.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2015)

We used what would be known as a Sillett, a gas filled bag that you stepped on, it shot a load of crap exactly 40 feet.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 19, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> We used what would be known as a Sillett, a gas filled bag that you stepped on, it shot a load of crap exactly 40 feet.


What did you eat in order to fill it?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2015)

Bitz!
That gas bag was self inflating and still in use at HSU, they call it a professor now.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 20, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> We used what would be known as a Sillett, a gas filled bag that you stepped on, it shot a load of crap exactly 40 feet.



I see what you did there!


----------



## bitzer (Dec 20, 2015)

Pnw humor.


----------



## Woos31 (Dec 20, 2015)

Nothin specially engineered just an average belt and pouch, also carry my ax stuffed through the belt between my good side and the pouch, tape clipped on a belt loop of my britches


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 21, 2015)

DavdH said:


> He had a stick 4' long marked out like a yard stick. Back in the day it is what they used, new fangled is a steel tape.


back when we cut up all the grade, we used a stick. 4'2" so three sticks would mark a 12'6" log.


----------



## 1270d (Dec 22, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> back when we cut up all the grade, we used a stick. 4'2" so three sticks would mark a 12'6" log.


I had used a stick as well, as did almost everyone piece cutting in this area. Stick cut 8'8" with a 2' mark for log intervals. Lots easier to flip a skinny little stick around in thick brush than to try taping.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 23, 2015)

I tried the stick thing in the beginning. Any time the saw is out of your hands its not making you money. The time it takes me to walk to the end of the stem is how quickly i have my randoms figured out. I have all the scenarios memorized. Like 2 10s and a 8 is 29' 8". Three twelves. - 37' 6". A ten and two eights 28'2" and so on. You're always lookin for the stick too.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd like to see some folks whipping a 36' stick around in the brush out here.

Not to mention the lengths are all over the map.


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I tried the stick thing in the beginning. Any time the saw is out of your hands its not making you money. The time it takes me to walk to the end of the stem is how quickly i have my randoms figured out. I have all the scenarios memorized. Like 2 10s and a 8 is 29' 8". Three twelves. - 37' 6". A ten and two eights 28'2" and so on. You're always lookin for the stick too.


that's what my old girlfriend said also, she was real good at handling the stick . always having it in her hand made life fun and easier!! lol (take it anyway you want)?????


----------



## 1270d (Dec 23, 2015)

Never had much trouble losing the stick. Occasionally break, or cut one off though. Our woods tend to be a lot more brushy than what you lost pictures of Bitz. Timber is smaller and more crooked. Log lengths rarely over 10 (10 preferred). And usually only a couple of those per stem. Lots and lots of pulp. So much in fact that a guy hand cutting can hardly scrape by. 

The stick is never out of your hands unless you're making the falling cuts. Funny how different our methods can be only a few hours apart.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 23, 2015)

I can see a stick being handy in hardwoods with a complex crown, but never in a softwood. Stab the nail in and walk the log. Too easy.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 23, 2015)

a stick worked well on the landing measuring only the butt log off hard wood back when i only had a couple of grades. now my buyer has a dozen or more grades just on oak, so i haul the whole tree or 42' if they long or heavy.
pine over size or long cut off at 52' so now a tape works better.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 23, 2015)

1270d said:


> Never had much trouble losing the stick. Occasionally break, or cut one off though. Our woods tend to be a lot more brushy than what you lost pictures of Bitz. Timber is smaller and more crooked. Log lengths rarely over 10 (10 preferred). And usually only a couple of those per stem. Lots and lots of pulp. So much in fact that a guy hand cutting can hardly scrape by.
> 
> The stick is never out of your hands unless you're making the falling cuts. Funny how different our methods can be only a few hours apart.


Ive met guys that swear by the stick. They said fumbling around with the tape takes too long. It did take me a while to figure out how to run them efficiently. Not gettin tangled up or breakin em or whatever. Remembering all the number combos. Now i don't even think about it. Theres wood i cut you have to literally mow a path from tree to tree. I'll dig some pics up one of these days. I guess the stick wasn't for me. My saw is 4' 2" long. So i can scribe the pulp sticks with that. At an SFI clas a few years ago i met a 72 year old guy still pole skidn in the tomahawk area. If you've ever been there its mostly pulp too. Not sure how a guy could survive like that. Been doin it all his life i suppose.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 23, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I lost two tapes within days of each other. That was enough to put that second snap on there. With two tapes you have one on each hip. Much faster. You can work the tree from whatever side you're on, no gettin tangled up, and you can measure back from the top if you need to. Say i tape into the butt and i find some rot in the middle i can tape in from the top and figure out my best bucking order. On occaision i will tape two stems at once if laid out properly. It took me a while to get used go it, but going to which ever tape i need is natural now. I walk my stems when measuring and sometimes its better to have the tape spooling off one hip than the other.


I like this guy, A Thinker, bean counter, math guy.^^^^ If there is a faster way you will figure it out quick. You said you could about tell us have many pulls you could get of a starter cord? or saw? (Sometimes to that effect) I don't doubt you one bit.

SOOOO do you sometimes run two saws as well..lol
My last Falling job for merch Timber was Mechanical logging and not something I do very often. The hoe was sorting and stripping behind me. Then they blast and build. They didn't care about the wood passing, he was an idiot, and just wanted it out of there. So there was times I measured back when the nail came out and I had it limbed out almost. I would just take a step back and reset the tape and limb out the difference making sure I had an extra few feet. If I'm in a position to measure two at that time I would measure the difference at the tops say. Perhaps taking the second tree to a minimum top if it looks close them limbing it back measing both with one tape bouncing to the other log to make a buck or measure the different depending on the stagger. If it didn't make a 41 then I eyeballed and bucked to fit in a 20' container. The contractor was trying to get me to give up an alternative length but a said it doesn't work to way, You tell me and I'll use it. ha ha. It obviously depends on which mill. Some use a 9.2 metre and some don't. Normally I'll go 4' and buck and see if the butt cleans up, or walk it borring in until its solid. Sometimes like for cedar you may find a chunk in the middle that has no less than 15" of meat that didn't smash so you could use a short alternative length 3.8 metres ( 12'8" )that may not be on the bucking card but they will fly it.

For me my tape is on the right hip.
Orthodox stance is like an orthodox figher putting your left hand forward and your right hip back. Better organommics. You will end up getting MSI's trying to look at it all day. Job is hard enough on the body. Other major reason is the saw is in my left hand and if its on my left side I would have to shuffle the saw to set the nail. Wasted move.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 23, 2015)

Tip on the log or stump, pistol grip in right hand, push the nail in and away you go. No shuffling required. I'm a big believer in refining production. I wouldn't call it bean counting. Just keepin things tight. In other words trying to keep the constant ebb of money to a trickle. Timber cutting accounting. Where did you waste time today kind of thing. I'm also a big believer in trying and learning new things. Stagnant production happens easily. If i could just squeak out one more stick today. Besides i spend more in a week than many Americans make. It takes 300-400 bucks to feed my crew at home. 300-400 a week. I **** you not. Thats just the begining.


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Tip on the log or stump, pistol grip in right hand, push the nail in and away you go. No shuffling required. I'm a big believer in refining production. I wouldn't call it bean counting. Just keepin things tight. In other words trying to keep the constant ebb of money to a trickle. Timber cutting accounting. Where did you waste time today kind of thing. I'm also a big believer in trying and learning new things. Stagnant production happens easily. If i could just squeak out one more stick today. Besides i spend more in a week than many Americans make. It takes 300-400 bucks to feed my crew at home. 300-400 a week. I **** you not. Thats just the begining.


? how many mouth's you feeding ? human that is ... with a food bill that high every week you must be on a beef steak(black/red angus for 7 nights and order out pizza for lunch daily! lol but then, a good timber faller will make that much in a short day!


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 23, 2015)

Last i heard there was 30-40 childern and 3-4 dogs, and a wife... plus hisself...

you'de think by now he'd have one of those merry go round things from Conan the Barbarian, and be generating enough electricity to power most of Wisconsin, or a fleet of Gilligan Bikes...


----------



## bitzer (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm building up a log camp. Gotta start somewhere. I plan to move em into one of the big islands off the BC/Alaska coast to cut some of the last big timber up there someday.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 24, 2015)

i'd flip my lid if we spent that much on food. you should kill game any time you see it.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 24, 2015)

Part of it is i have three people in the house with celiacs disease. Thats a legitamate gluten allergy that destroys the small intestine lineing. That gluten free stuff ain't cheap which is dumb cuz its mostly rice. Gluten is found in major grains like wheat, barely, and oats.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 24, 2015)

sorry to hear that Bob. i know folks with that and other intestinal problems, it is a sob, more so than we would think. fellow logger here, his daughter don't have any gut left.....you wouldn't know it to look at her. she has crone's.

i fully believe we are not meant to eat grain.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm not sure its the grain itself, maybe more the processes from the last 50 years or so.

gluten is just a protein, problem is that folks become allergic to it so you get celiacs or gluten sensitive, though most people that claim gluten sensitivity are full of **** and just following a fad.

Anyway, white enriched floor, starts life as just good ole grass seed, then its micro ground, bleached with chlorine that leaches all the natural vitamins and several minerals, so they replace that with synthetic versions, kinda ****ed up really since if you just let floor sit for a while you get a fairly white floor without loosing the good stuff or using scetchy chemicals on it. Buy you don't get wonder bread out of naturally bleached floor...

the other issue is that wheat is really easy to grow, so its cheap, especially with modern fertilizers, so it gets used in damned near everything, corn is the other easy grain, possibly easier, so it too ends up in everything.

So when a person is exposed to something constantly over long periods of time you start to have negative reactions to it, like sitting in the pool for too long, yer skin gets soft, only a little different. for some folks it becomes an allergic reaction, or in the case of celiacs the erosion of the guts.

Anyway, sucks to be Bob...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 24, 2015)

Matt your right of course on any processed food. however, i doubt our ancestors ate bread and pasta 2-3 times a day. at least i'm pretty sure mine didn't.......scot and iceland lol.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 24, 2015)

Not to be a smart ass but Celiac is genetic. My middle daughter seemed pale all the time and wasn't really growing. We had her tested and it came back as celiac. Later an endoscopy verified. At that point we had to have everyone in the family tested. Turned out my wife and another daughter had it. People can have varying degrees. My wife was not as severe but she went completely gluten free in support of my daughters and still is. That was probably two years ago. The "fad" aspect is what keeps those prices up there i think. It sucks but everyone is healthy now. Its amazing what they put wheat in tho. Toothpastes, medicines, etc. My wife is also striving for eating more organic and natural, which i was against at first, cuz it is so expensive, but honestly with all the chemicals and **** out there when i want to eat a piece of meat or something i'd like to not be eating a bunch of **** with it. Now how much organic stuff is actually organic i don't know.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 24, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I'm building up a log camp. Gotta start somewhere. I plan to move em into one of the big islands off the BC/Alaska coast to cut some of the last big timber up there someday.



You want to cut down the big trees?
Well that dosen't sound very friendly.
If you come here...,sshhhh I'd keep that to yourself. J/K. ...
I lived in the AK and they had some good deals. Like quite a lot of board feet per year of beautiful wood. At one point it was $2000 a year per household member for northern dividends.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 24, 2016)

Bump. I see sliver is back.


----------



## Bwildered (Jan 25, 2016)

Just a simple set up to carry the necessities.
Thansk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 25, 2016)

Most of the things I'll have on me. Right now I use the spot finder and not raidio as we are spread way out. I don't need the tape either. the GPS I usually unclip it as well the spot finder. Whistle and first aid is always on me and you have to be able to reach it with just your mouth in the event you are pinned down. Also in the event someone is pinned or unconscious with there mic keyed we would go to an alternative channel and would find out who is not responding right away in production Falling. We are not more than 10 min walk from each other so we can check our partner by listening or regular radio checks.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 25, 2016)

Right side up *edit*


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 25, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Most of the things I'll have on me. Right now I use the spot finder and not raidio as we are spread way out. I don't need the tape either. the GPS I usually unclip it as well the spot finder. Whistle and first aid is always on me and you have to be able to reach it with just your mouth in the event you are pinned down. Also in the event someone is pinned or unconscious with there mic keyed we would go to an alternative channel and would find out who is not responding right away in production Falling. We are not more than 10 min walk from each other so we can check our partner by listening or radio regularly.View attachment 481220



Nice setup you have there. Where did you buy the Spencer tape?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 25, 2016)

Walker's Saw Shop in Nanaimo BC (Van Island) He had Husqvarna ones with his logo on for $100. I asked, how much for the Spenser's.? He said $50 so I said "it dosen't have a nail on it! So he said it would just take a second and asked normal of metric up? Lol Answer; metric up.
I cut it in a couple days trying to cut some brush that it was stuck in...lol stupid


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks. Murphy's law, sorry to hear about the small accident.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 25, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Right side up *edit*


I like the breathe holes in the wedge pouch. Mine fills up with chips.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 25, 2016)

Ferguson system said:


> Nice setup you have there. Where did you buy the Spencer tape?



bailey's carry's em, and they are a site sponsor, not so sure as to whether they will ship to Norway or as to the customs side of it. Probably a good idea to get a couple of tape refills if you order one... they are fairly easy to destroy, tough under normal use but unforgiving as to stupid.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 25, 2016)

bitzer said:


> I like the breathe holes in the wedge pouch. Mine fills up with chips.



is yours custom made bitz? all the ones i've seen in the shops around here have the holes in the sides or in the bottoms. i'm working on a wedge belt from military surplus. tricky finding stuff that will fit the super wide belt. nice thin shoulder straps for the summer though and super light weight. i want to get a wedge pouch to fit 4 wedges for it. recently switched to double taper so we'll see how that does me. i'm just running a kuny's setup now. it works but dang the thick pads overheat my shoulders even in the winter.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 25, 2016)

i know bitzers opinion on them but everyone should at least try the husky tape. i was a spencer guy and still have a couple but after using the husky tape i could never go back. just gotta replace the nail from the shitty nail it comes with. i like the stihl nails but also got some madsen nails that got a larger head on them that i think are better. i really liked a quick flip pin nail similar to the husky nail but it the pin doesn't last long at all. i don't know where to get them as i got it from a buddy to try. he says he got it from sweden.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 26, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> is yours custom made bitz? all the ones i've seen in the shops around here have the holes in the sides or in the bottoms. i'm working on a wedge belt from military surplus. tricky finding stuff that will fit the super wide belt. nice thin shoulder straps for the summer though and super light weight. i want to get a wedge pouch to fit 4 wedges for it. recently switched to double taper so we'll see how that does me. i'm just running a kuny's setup now. it works but dang the thick pads overheat my shoulders even in the winter.


I got one in Port Hardy some years back and it was brown suede leather with a double pouch for 10's & 12's. It had a clip to hand a tape too but I like mine on the right. Anyway it was nice but came with just a pinky size hole I had to open up.
The kuny's like mine fit four easy. Then new just soak it in hot water then press them in and dry it with them in. even a wet day they losen up. Make sure you don't have the little one for two wedges.

I was just in the military surplus in New west before I left the lower mainland. lots of cool stuff but its all gone new now unfortunately. Wish I had more time that day.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 26, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I got one in Port Hardy some years back and it was brown suede leather with a double pouch for 10's & 12's. It had a clip to hand a tape too but I like mine on the right. Anyway it was nice but came with just a pinky size hole I had to open up.
> The kuny's like mine fit four easy. Then new just soak it in hot water then press them in and dry it with them in. even a wet day they losen up. Make sure you don't have the little one for two wedges.
> 
> I was just in the military surplus in New west before I left the lower mainland. lots of cool stuff but its all gone new now unfortunately. Wish I had more time that day.



you gotta hit up the military surplus shop in coombs Jamie. he's got the most **** out of any other i know of. that's where i got m belt and shoulder straps. he's got a few other cool things but i think it's weight for nothing on the belt. i've been running ground chain so i wanna find a hard case for the belt to hold a spare chain. the shitty nylon cases don't last long. might try a hard camera case even. i see you have a handheld GPS on your belt. you must be covering some ground to need that! did you end up getting on with Jordan?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 26, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i know bitzers opinion on them but everyone should at least try the husky tape. i was a spencer guy and still have a couple but after using the husky tape i could never go back. just gotta replace the nail from the shitty nail it comes with. i like the stihl nails but also got some madsen nails that got a larger head on them that i think are better. i really liked a quick flip pin nail similar to the husky nail but it the pin doesn't last long at all. i don't know where to get them as i got it from a buddy to try. he says he got it from sweden.


Think you answers your own question?

You mean the release hook style? They are around.
I got a little screwdriver on that one in the pic..lol I took over that Victoria job from a young Faller and the end came off and I guess he didn't know he could fix it so I took the end off the one I cut and 'fixed it' TWICE! and was in a hurry and only wanted to put a couple of screws in then
I lost it. The clip is still on the belt.
I rigged up the Spenser with the screwdriver, it starts at nine ft now. Haha


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 26, 2016)

they are around but the only ones i ever saw were the ones on the husky tapes or very similar. the one i'm talking about was real fine and worked flawless. easy to push in and didn't damn near rip the tape trying to pull it. 9ft? come on man, speak english


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 26, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> you gotta hit up the military surplus shop in coombs Jamie. he's got the most **** out of any other i know of. that's where i got m belt and shoulder straps. he's got a few other cool things but i think it's weight for nothing on the belt. i've been running ground chain so i wanna find a hard case for the belt to hold a spare chain. the shitty nylon cases don't last long. might try a hard camera case even. i see you have a handheld GPS on your belt. you must be covering some ground to need that! did you end up getting on with Jordan?


Shop at some town that has goats living on the roof...lol yeah I'll check it out.
Why carry another pound on you?
To much stuff on the belt anyway I figure. I don't have room for what I have that's why the first aid is up on the back strap. Bigger guys have a lot more room on the belt. The first aid is $hitty there for heli. I dump the wedges and axe at the pad but you want your radio on with in seconds of him flying and making sure he's got us all individually. Go time is go time down there. Yes I quit the other day. The Company that just finished the Beetle probing are running the control for them.
Which happens to be a tree planting company and there mentality. Planters running fallers? Well that ought to work. So basically they give me a package with 117 tree's and I can't sled to them because its steep south facing side (big trees) spread out and 2.25 hour drive one way. All long walk ins, Like over a killometre many, .75 of a mile up and down hills in 18" of snow. I would have been in that package for another 10 day and never could have brought my average up to have a good season. I told the supervisor that stuff is bid usually for day rate. He said we have never done that. Anyway I took a day off and got another one North East away from the Rockies and snow. It's so warm as well. I was in a T-shirt today. It's crazy. I had to drive to GP to get a belt for my sled and I'm heading back to load it first lite. I'm working Thursday elsewhere.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 26, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> they are around but the only ones i ever saw were the ones on the husky tapes or very similar. the one i'm talking about was real fine and worked flawless. easy to push in and didn't damn near rip the tape trying to pull it. 9ft? come on man, speak english



Ha-ha...they all start at Nein ft..in German.
Sprechen Sie Deutsch?'


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 26, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Shop at some town that has goats living on the roof...lol yeah I'll check it out.
> Why carry another pound on you?
> To much stuff on the belt anyway I figure. I don't have room for what I have that's why the first aid is up on the back strap. Bigger guys have a lot more room on the belt. The first aid is $hitty there for heli. I dump the wedges and axe at the pad but you want your radio on with in seconds of him flying and making sure he's got us all individually. Go time is go time down there. Yes I quit the other day. The Company that just finished the Beetle probing are running the control for them.
> Which happens to be a tree planting company and there mentality. So basically then give me a package with 117 tree's end I can't sled to them because its steel south facing side (big trees) spread out and 2.25 hour drive one way. All long walk ins, Like over a killometre many .75 of a mile up and down hills in a 18" of snow. I would have been in that package for another 10 day and never could have brought my average up to have a good season. I told the supervisor that that stuff is bid usually for day rate. He said we have never done that. Anyway I told a day off and for another one North East away from the Rockies and snow. It's so warm as well. I was in a T-shirt today. It's crazy. I had to drive to GP to get a belt for my sled and I'm heading back to load it first lite. I'm working Thursday elsewhere.



so zabola didn't work out? i was just doing another right of way. my saws were out on another block but the boss put me in a right of way and made me use his saw. was a 660 with blown clutch springs lol biggest pain in the ass i think i will ever have to put up with on a saw hahahahaah. anyways. looking like i'm unemployed for now but on call with that guy since another faller with seniority returned. gonna take a week off and start the search next week


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 26, 2016)

westcoaster i use that fine nail. i think its called a hardwood nail. i will go thru my favorites and figure out where i got it tonight for ya.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.benmeadows.com/spencertape-end-nail-button-style-aluminum-best-for-hardwoods_s_121588/


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 27, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> View attachment 481221
> Right side up *edit*


At first glance that looks like organized chaos westboast lol! But I'm sure you would love to carry no more than you absolutely have to, everything there though has a purpose for you and it's neat to see how guys organize their gear in regard to dominant hand for starting wedges, tape, holding the saw ect. Or for you guys up north, where your radio might survive lol. Safe cuttin boss


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 5, 2016)

wound up a lot farther north then usual today, got to stop at a saw/logging supply shop that is usually closed when I can make it there. Anyway picked me up one of those aluminium axe scabbard jobs. took awhile to get er hung but with the ole Craftsman in there hangs real dandy.

Maybe if the rain and wind quit long enough tomorrow I can get ya some pics of my rig.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> wound up a lot farther north then usual today, got to stop at a saw/logging supply shop that is usually closed when I can make it there.



Is this shop in Sedro-Woolley?


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 6, 2016)

yup, dangerous place for a guy like me...

Luckily they close at like 5 during the week, and are only open till noon on Saturdays, makes it hard to get there when they are open.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 6, 2016)

Also if you happen to be in the neighbor hood, The Iron Skillet sort of across the street has some good eats, classic diner stuff.


----------



## Skeans (Feb 6, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Is this shop in Sedro-Woolley?


Would that be Woods?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Feb 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> yup, dangerous place for a guy like me...
> 
> Luckily they close at like 5 during the week, and are only open till noon on Saturdays, makes it hard to get there when they are open.



Like me, every time I visit the folks in Centralia.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a gift card to Wood's, of course it was left on the desk here at home... a plethora of things one could buy and then not use for 6 months.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 6, 2016)

also I played hooky today... but managed to get a picture of the wedge belt...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

some viking seems to have carved runes into your axe handle


----------



## Skeans (Feb 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> yup, dangerous place for a guy like me...
> 
> Luckily they close at like 5 during the week, and are only open till noon on Saturdays, makes it hard to get there when they are open.


Try having one right across the bridge from you that's really expensive real fast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2016)

Is that just a standard pouch Matt?


----------



## Skeans (Feb 8, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Is that just a standard pouch Matt?


Looks like a standard one for around here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 8, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Is that just a standard pouch Matt?


 Yup, some of the stitiching is getting a bit stressed now, and I should probably get creative with the rivits, 

Most decent saw shops sell em here fer like 12 bucks or so, I don't think they are supposed to carry that many wedges, but if you pull one up, the other will slip in, usually a spare chain in there somewhere too


----------



## Skeans (Feb 8, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Yup, some of the stitiching is getting a bit stressed now, and I should probably get creative with the rivits,
> 
> Most decent saw shops sell em here fer like 12 bucks or so, I don't think they are supposed to carry that many wedges, but if you pull one up, the other will slip in, usually a spare chain in there somewhere too


If you soak them in water for a bit you can fit 5 in the small pocket and one up in the tall pocket as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Yup, some of the stitiching is getting a bit stressed now, and I should probably get creative with the rivits,
> 
> Most decent saw shops sell em here fer like 12 bucks or so, I don't think they are supposed to carry that many wedges, but if you pull one up, the other will slip in, usually a spare chain in there somewhere too


What i really need is the spare chain on me and that looks like it would have plenty of room. Going to be re-doing the belt pretty quick.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 8, 2016)

gets a little crowded with a 32 in the front pocket, but not overly so.

used to carry a file in there too but never used it and when it fell out just never bothered to replace it. That and I went to square with grinder. Also that is the same pouch that's in my avatar photo, from what 2009? that hat is retired and that log tape got stolen... possibly the same belt though


----------



## Skeans (Feb 8, 2016)

bitzer said:


> What i really need is the spare chain on me and that looks like it would have plenty of room. Going to be re-doing the belt pretty quick.


See if you can find a crown royal bag they work really well for chains.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Feb 10, 2016)

Skeans said:


> See if you can find a crown royal bag they work really well for chains.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I feel like they would chew em up pretty easy?


----------



## Skeans (Feb 10, 2016)

bitzer said:


> I feel like they would chew em up pretty easy?


They hold up for a while

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

